# U.S. Army Geep



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

A U.S. Army Geep on a siding in the BNSF yard in Seattle.

Bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool find, nice shot.:smilie_daumenpos:
What is strange looking to me is the color?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> What is strange looking to me is the color?


Gotta agree with that! Not the Army I'm used to.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

According to Railroad Pictures Archives website the Army had a number of red geeps. 4624 is ID'd as a GP-40. They have a photo of 4653 and 4611 which are also red US Army but the locos are not determined in the photo. A detailed search on their web site may help you.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The 4621 pictured is a rebuilt GP9


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I am guessing that this guy brought up some empty supply cars to the BNSF yard in Seattle from Fort Lewis in Tacoma.

Bill


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

As for the color, do a Google search in images for "U.S. Army locomotives"......looks like that's the new color....


----------

